# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > Тамадейская беседка > Наша география >  Башкортостан веселимся?

## Венчик

Здравствуйте! Все объединяются, неужели моих земляков нет? Кто из Башкирии, отзовитесь!
Меня зовут Венера, рада вас приветствовать!

----------


## Натальяночка

Здравствуйте! Здравствуйте! Как нет? Башкортостан здесь!! Город Учалы рад приветствовать!!! Хотя наш город ближе к Челябинской области, хочется здесь тоже найти друзей.

----------


## Венчик

Ну наконец-то! Думала уже, что никто не отзовется. Здравствуйте Наталья! Очень рада землякам!

----------


## Натальяночка

Вдвоем будем тусоваться??? Или ещё кого подождём?

----------


## Венчик

Надеюсь кто-нибудь еще отзовется.... У нас в городе официально тамадующих человек двадцать, по всей Башкирии сколько наберется? только видимо по другим сайтам гуляют... :Smile3:

----------


## Натальяночка

Венера,  как давно ты занимаешься проведением свадеб, юбилеев?

----------


## Венчик

Лет пять как официально, но практически всю сознательную жизнь, всегда обожала готовить какие-то концерты, капустники, а в студенчестве была постоянной свидетельницей. Мне очень нравится когда праздник запоминается.

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Здравствуйте, землячки!!! Я из Уфы, работаю давно, ведущей более 12 лет, на радио уже 3-ий год.Тружусь (а больше балдею!!!) под ником Элла Батырская! Здесь еще есть "наши"...подождем, отзовутся!

Всем удачи в нашем благородном труде! :Grin:

----------


## Венчик

> Всем удачи в нашем благородном труде!


Спасибо огромное! Как приятно-то, и действительно ведь благородный труд, хоть увы не всегда благодарный, но это мелочи.... Зато сколько удовольствия!

----------


## вера денисенко

Добрый вечер!!! Рада землякам!!! Я из Стеритамака, руководитель детского театрального коллектива,когда позволяет время провожу своим знакомым юбилеи,детские праздники.корпоративы....из вашего города (Нефтикамска) на этом форуме есть девочки))) может они ещё и присоединять к беседе))) удачи всем и новых творческих поисков и находок)))

----------


## Венчик

Было бы здорово познакомится с девочками из Нефтекамска. Ау, девчата присоединяйтесь!

----------


## Vasilina71

Всем привет! Я из Уфы! Работаю организатором мероприятий уже далеко не первый год! Очень рада познакомиться на просторах данного форума со своими коллегами-земляками и не только  :Derisive:

----------


## Натальяночка

Ура!!  нас уже больше !

----------


## Венчик

Привет большой уфимцам! Рада знакомству. Присоединяйтесь! Как подготовка к новогодним праздникам?

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Новогодники - просто суперски прошли!!! Спасибо ФОРУМУ и всем моим друзьям отсюда!!! Только в коллективе рождались шедевры, от которых вся публика была в полном ошеломлении и кураже!!!!!!!

Но сама лично была на вечеринке, где "ожидаемое" никак не соответствовало реальности!!!То ли ведущая устала, то ли при мне не хотела "показать" свой изюм.....я  устала и ушла раньше времени! Но я то ведь "змея" еще та! Спела для всех!!! .....потом платили деньги диджею и ведущей, чтобы я еще спела!))))))))))))

Ушла под аплодисменты гостей......ну "змеюка", что тут еще скажешь!!! Хотела немного расшевелить народ - ведь Новый год!!!

П.С. У меня в этом году две коллеги-подруги были на моих свадьбах, мне нравится! Ведь они опытным глазом видят недочеты, которые сама не замечаю! А эта девушка , видимо, растерялась и сделала вид, что не знает меня.....

ДАВАЙТЕ ДРУЖИТЬ!!! ДРУЖБА - ЭТО ВЕЛИКАЯ СИЛА!!!

----------


## Венчик

> ДАВАЙТЕ ДРУЖИТЬ!!! ДРУЖБА - ЭТО ВЕЛИКАЯ СИЛА!!!


Согласна на все сто процентов! Скудость души никого еще не украшала. У нас к сожалению дружить не принято, почему-то боятся конкуренции, но это же такая глупость! Давайте дружить!!!!

----------


## Наталья-42

[QUOTE=Просто Эльвира;4540415]Новогодники - просто суперски прошли!!! Спасибо ФОРУМУ и всем моим друзьям отсюда!!! Только в коллективе рождались шедевры, от которых вся публика была в полном ошеломлении и кураже!!!!!!!

  и  еще спела!))))))))))))

Ушла под аплодисменты гостей......

Браво! Эльвира!!!!

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Внимание!
24 апреля в г.Уфа высаживается ВТОРОЙ Выездной Десант Ведущих Южного Урала, Сибири, Северного Кавказа и Краснодарского края, готовых поделиться с вами своими идеями безупречного ПРАЗДНИКА!
В ходе встречи будет произведен артобстрел новыми фишками и атомный удар по всем нафталиновым и бородатым конкурсам!!!
Вы вооружитесь приемами по разморозке "замороженных" гостей!!! 

Вам откроются секреты стратегии и тактики работы с клиентом, первая встреча – но победоносная!

Вы обязательно получите взрыв ЭМОЦИЙ и "упадете" в воронку ПОЗИТИВА, ДРАЙВА и КРЕАТИВА! 
Приходите сами, приводите друзей..... самому активному частнику приз – эксклюзивный ИЗЮМ от ведущих! 
Мы гарантируем, что Вы получите Заряд! Разрывной заряд!!! Позитив сезона 2013 будет греметь по всем фронтам раскатом шикарных праздников!!! 
Вы ВЗОРВЕТЕ всех своими креативными ВЫПУСКНЫМИ, ЮБИЛЕЯМИ и СВАДЬБАМИ!

В Десанте принимают участие:

Солодова Анна (vovana) - г. Минеральные Воды
Батырская Элла (Просто Эльвира) - г. Уфа
Сенова Оксана (Сенова Оксана) -г. Магнитогорск
Альтергот Юлия (Юльчита) - Нефтеюганск


приходите!!! Не пожалеете!!!

----------


## Венчик

[QUOTE=Просто Эльвира;4590791]Внимание!
24 апреля в г.Уфа высаживается ВТОРОЙ Выездной Десант Ведущих Южного Урала, Сибири, Северного Кавказа и Краснодарского края, готовых поделиться с вами своими идеями безупречного ПРАЗДНИКА!


Ура!!! Приеду обязательно! Эльвира, записывайте меня!

----------


## Просто Эльвира

С удовольствием!!! Более подробную информацию сообщим в первой декаде марта! 

Все контакты в моей подписи!
До скорой встречи!!!

----------


## Сенова Оксана

Элла, забыла написать, что к десантy присоединилась Наташа Овсянникова ( мегатой) :040:

----------


## masha20

доброго всем времени суток!!!Я тоже наша родная Башкирия!город Ишимбай....известный надеюсь?сама тамадой в принципе не являюсь(так у знакомых юбилеи,свадьбы), но ведущая городских массовых, молодежных и детских мероприятий(работаю в местном Дворце культуры)!На форуме уже давненько, оооочень помогает в работе, благодаря ему накопила большое количество фишек,и, как мне кажется, внесла в стандартные торжественные мероприятия много позитива и юмора!!!Очень хотелось бы общаться с вами земляки! И, конечно, огромное желание попасть на ВТОРОЙ Выездной Десант Ведущих...кстати, думаю у нас в городе желающих много найдется увидеть все своими глазами)))С первым днем весны вас!!!

----------


## vovana

masha20, будем рады вас видеть.... берите друзей, подруг, коллег и милости просим...

----------


## Просто Эльвира

Наконец -то, готова карта сбербанка, поэтому читаем и запоминаем новые реквизиты.

Выездной Десант Ведущих в Уфе 24 апреля 2013 г.!!!

Место проведение семинара: г.Уфа, пр.Октября 33, ДК "УЗЭМИК" ("РТИ"), остановка транспорта "Универмаг Уфа"

Время проведения с 12-00 до 18-00 (время уфимское).

Оплату в размере 4 000 рублей высылайте на сбербанковскую карту № 4276 8060 5359 0070 Пожалуйста, сразу после отправления денежного перевода, отправьте СМС сообщение с указанием Ваших Ф.И.О. ,и город на номер телефона 8 989-958-22-13.

Вопрос трансфера и ночлега для иногородних семинаристов будет решен в обязательном порядке чуть позже, ближе к дате семинара. Комплексный обед будет возможно приобрести в кафе ДК "УЗЭМИК".

Пожалуйста, по всем интересующим вопросам обращайтесь в личку!!! Не стесняйтесь!))

----------


## АленчикКулемчик

Здравствуйте! Нас тут много, просто все скрываются, не хотят показать, что берут отсюда весь изюм, идеи, наработки, сценарии. Я из Уфы, у меня свое Агентство. Три образования-хореограф, дизайнер и менеджер Социально-Культурной Деятельности, заканчивала ЧГАКИ. но моя самая главная профессия сейчас-это быть мамочкой дочек-погодок. Очень бы хотелось попробовать себя арт- ведущей, но к сожалению немного картавлю, поэтому посчитала это профнепригодностью. Речь есть речь, главное оружие тамады. Рада вас приветствовать, РБ!!!

----------


## Просто Эльвира

> Очень бы хотелось попробовать себя


Не надо отчаиваться, Аленчик!!! При желании и кропотливой работой над речью и дикцией, я убеждена, можно все исправить!!!

----------


## АленчикКулемчик

Будем работать. да я задумывалась походить к логопеду, хотя детские особо не помогли или подрезать.

----------


## Венчик

Лучше конечно к хорошему логопеду. Хотя иногда легкая картавость бывает очень даже симпатичной, возможно это и будет твоей изюминкой.

----------


## Высоцкая Татьяна

Всем привет! Я из Уфы. АленчикКулемчик, а в каком году ты заканчивала ЧГАКи?

----------


## альбина74

девчонки, привет,Я из стерлитамака, давайте дружить!!

----------


## Таня-блонди

Всем привет! Очень рада видеть знакомые лица! А я из города Агидель!

----------


## gulnazik

Всем ПРИВЕТИК.Я из Октябрьского :Ok:  :Blush2:

----------


## Alin@

Всем Здрасьте))) я тоже с г. Уфы! так приятно своих видеть))) Здорово!!! :Yahoo:

----------


## Лера О

Привет всем!А я вот с Ишимбая,мааааленького,но уютного города БЕЗ ПРОБОК слишком большого количества людей,не люблю суету :Smile3: Очень полюбила эту профессию и грущу немного,когда выходные свободны.Начала недавно,с декабря.Инетовскими сценариями не пользуюсь,такое старье там,ужас просто.Использую материалы Лены Иванищевой,Юлии Альтергот и пока всё.Но то ли еще будет!

----------


## Иделя

всем привет!я из Сибая))

----------


## Венчик

Как хорошо, нас все больше и больше! Надеюсь увидимся на семинарах или ВДВ!

----------


## Роза31

> Как хорошо, нас все больше и больше!


Здравствуйте,девушки-красавицы!!!!Я тоже только начинаю свою деятельность :Blush2:  Сама родом и проживаю в с.Аскино Аскинский район :Smile3:  Тоже очень хотелось бы с Вами дружить :Vishenka 34:  :Vishenka 33:

----------

